# Electric Orange Focus ST



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

*Electric Orange Focus ST few wee updates*

Got home tonight and gave my ST a wee clean. I Can't wait to correct the paint in the summer as well as sort the bumpers out (scuff on rear *not my doing*, and some lacquer peeling on front bumper). It's annoying because bar needing paint correction she's actually mint and just shy off 50k.
*








*








*








*









3 musketeers lol.
*









Rear before drying, backwards like that...










Products used;

Cherry snow foam
Daisy APC for nooks and crannies
Meguairs gold class shampoo
Meguairs Endurance gel
Meguairs NXT metal polish

Nothing too exciting I await better weather ( :

Cheers for looking.


----------



## Arsnist (Mar 23, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice fella, smart looking car, however I don't really like the way you put the number plate on the bumper curved style, it doesn't suit the overall look.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

A very smart looking st mate - in the best colour obviously 

What mods are you running?


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Got to say mate although you say paint needs correcting it looks great vey good deep shine ,lovely


----------



## Hazza197 (Dec 14, 2013)

Beautiful motor mate :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice car mate


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone ( :



Soul boy 68 said:


> Very nice fella, smart looking car, however I don't really like the way you put the number plate on the bumper curved style, it doesn't suit the overall look.


Thanks mate, I agree with you, my problem is the grills are replacements and don't have any place for a plate anymore when the weather warms up I may try to fit a plate in the stock position on that grill 



Mark ST said:


> A very smart looking st mate - in the best colour obviously
> 
> What mods are you running?


Cheers mate and I agree obviously haha

Engine wise;

Dreamscience DSCI map
Full turbo decat back Cobra Venom system
Pumaspeed inlet
Denso irridiums
K+N Pannel
Baileys DV26

Also got;

Eibach pro kit
Bryshifter
RS parts rear diffuser
Zunsport grilles

Just need a cooler and induction setup, I have a brand new mountune RS500 airbox at home but cba to buy the rest of the parts to fit it, works out I'll need to throw another 200 or so or I could sell that and buy a group A but have the air ram etc so it doesn't just suck in hot air.

Essay! lol appologies 



Megs Lad said:


> Got to say mate although you say paint needs correcting it looks great vey good deep shine ,lovely


Cheers mate  it definitely needs correcting though, I sold it to my mother years ago while I went university and her partner apparently washed it with a broom 

It's swirl city compared to my 206 on the other side of the drive, still nothing a bit of compounding cant sort out


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice mate


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Orange maybe the best colour but blacks the fastest


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Mikej857 said:


> Orange maybe the best colour but blacks the fastest


Lol maybe your one haha

Stealth!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice and tidy that mate! :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Exhausted sounds amazing pal, just noticed its the one on cobra's website


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Fantastic paint, really pops


----------



## Hegs150 (Mar 15, 2014)

Great job on a stunning car mate.


----------



## Chrissyp83 (Mar 12, 2014)

One lovely ST mate, a true credit to you. What bhp is she putting out now?


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

123HJMS said:


> Exhausted sounds amazing pal, just noticed its the one on cobra's website


Thanks mate, I didn't know they put it on their website lol!



Chrissyp83 said:


> One lovely ST mate, a true credit to you. What bhp is she putting out now?


Cheers mate, I would say around 300+ but the intercooler will need replacing when the weather starts to warm up or it will loose power.

I had it RR'd in 2008 @ 280 bhp and since then I've changed my exhaust to a full turbo back, added the inlet and denso plugs. Car feels far different to then too in terms of power.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

One word (STUNNING)


----------



## Trumpet_Trouser (Feb 7, 2014)

Fantastic looking ST fella, my second favorite colour!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great looking st fella looks from the pics that the paint work has got a nice deep gloss to it.
liking the look of the ford pick up as well


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice looking motor


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Love that colour... I purchased a Leon FR a few years back now and was torn between that and one of these... Wish I had actually gone for an ST.

Don't get me wrong, I loved the Leon but these look so much fun!


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

grinnell27 said:


> Love that colour... I purchased a Leon FR a few years back now and was torn between that and one of these... Wish I had actually gone for an ST.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I loved the Leon but these look so much fun!


Thanks mate, I haven't any experience with a Leon tbf but I can say that for the size of the ST, and how easy it is to supe up lol, they're a great all rounder.

Here is a quick pic from before the clean I took of my engine bay, I have a Turbosmart recirc valve and a Mountune RS500 airbox setup to go on, although as the airbox needs other bits to fit it I'm currently thinking of going for a different filter.

Bay needs a propper clean up quite a build up in the bay. I literally didn't even bother to wipe the excess endurance gel off for this pic it was soo bloody cold lol!


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Jamie_M said:


> Thanks mate, I haven't any experience with a Leon tbf but I can say that for the size of the ST, and how easy it is to supe up lol, they're a great all rounder.
> 
> Here is a quick pic from before the clean I took of my engine bay, I have a Turbosmart recirc valve and a Mountune RS500 airbox setup to go on, although as the airbox needs other bits to fit it I'm currently thinking of going for a different filter.
> 
> Bay needs a propper clean up quite a build up in the bay. I literally didn't even bother to wipe the excess endurance gel off for this pic it was soo bloody cold lol!


Nice man! Thinking about a remap at all? That would be insane :doublesho

I have to admit... As a detailer I have NEVER done my engine bay, in my mind as nobody sees it... Why clean it haha. Im going to get some hate for saying that for sure :lol:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

grinnell27 said:


> Nice man! Thinking about a remap at all? That would be insane :doublesho
> 
> I have to admit... As a detailer I have NEVER done my engine bay, in my mind as nobody sees it... Why clean it haha. Im going to get some hate for saying that for sure


Haha I'm the same. It's an area I hardly see so doesn't bother me .... same as dressing arches


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

grinnell27 said:


> Nice man! Thinking about a remap at all? That would be insane :doublesho
> 
> I have to admit... As a detailer I have NEVER done my engine bay, in my mind as nobody sees it... Why clean it haha. Im going to get some hate for saying that for sure :lol:


It's got what's classed as a 'stage 1' map on it, it's around 300, maybe slightly more intercooler hindering me and the airbox which is good for 300 but on-wards not so great. It's not what you'd call sluggish lol! It can embarrass cars in different classes haha.

I'm quite in to my engine detailing  You should clean your bay haha it not only looks better but it makes is nicer to work on if you need to do any bits lol!

One of my old cars engine bays was 100x better than my orange fiend lol




























Infact even my 206's lol


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow those are some clean bays! Perhaps I'll give it a go on the next detail  am I right in thinking you shouldn't power wash it though? Just APC and a brush to agitate, then remove with a shower of water?.

123HJMS: glad to see I'm not alone


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

grinnell27 said:


> Wow those are some clean bays! Perhaps I'll give it a go on the next detail  am I right in thinking you shouldn't power wash it though? Just APC and a brush to agitate, then remove with a shower of water?.
> 
> 123HJMS: glad to see I'm not alone


Haha thanks, you should 

Yeah I wouldn't recommend power washing it not only if you do not cover all electrical parts properly can it cause electrical faults but if there is any existing rust or anything unpainted you're asking for tin worm lol!

Just as you say really, APC brush to agitate, I usually put a cloth under whatever I'm rinsing and use a spray bottle with warm water and just keep going it until it clears. Then dry it up, treat the plastics with something like endurance gel and remember (unlike in my initial pic) to wipe the excess off so dust doesn't stick as easily.


----------



## lewis92 (Mar 7, 2014)

Lovely ST best colour for sure, such a great colour to work on too


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely car 

I find my ranger heavy on fuel how about you..?


----------



## lewis92 (Mar 7, 2014)

S3LDM said:


> Lovely car
> 
> I find my ranger heavy on fuel how about you..?


These aren't great on fuel tbh but then I didn't expect it to be don't know about others I do 26 Mile round trip each day and return 26 mpg and that's mostly rural roads doing 50-60mph


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Continuing this I decided the other day as you do to start attacking the engine bay getting ready for the show season, in my case possibly two shows Ford fair and Trax  - It's quite early, but the way I see it is if I do the bulk of it now and maintain it, I can spend more time on other bits nearer to the time.

So firstly, taken from another forum I post on,

After some thinking about what induction kit I wanted since I've sold the Mountune RS500 air box, I've gone and purchased a Auto specialists CAIS with orange hoses and the black AS ECU holder (the obvious choice).

I really wanted the noise from the open cone group A kit but it goes against anything I've read and said and if I'm going to modify, it's got to be for the maximum gain I can get.

Noise doesn't make you go faster after all, although you'll sound faster!

This is the kit below;




























On Tuesday night I decided to start cleaning my bay as I said  it's not anywhere near done by any means but a strong start. I also removed the sound deadening it looks nice and I can hear my car sneezing more (dumpvalve aka chav valve) lol.





































Yesterday night after all that I decided to go a little further;

Continuing my cleaning spree I decided to take off my front slam panel and feed for more cleaning after work yesterday. I noticed the lock mechanism was covered in 7 years worth of grime - in progress I kind of messed up the rest of my bay but nothing a quick wipe down after couldn't fix.

Iphone pictures this time (apologies).










As you can see a wipe shows just how grim it looked!










Getting there....










Shazaaam










Still much work to do but it will be worth it at the end. More intricate parts need cotton buds which I shall be acquiring as I ran out the day before typical.

And finally back together, note the yellow behind my grille lol it's a microfibre drying towel I put on top of my intercooler to stop grime getting on it and I forgot to take it out iFail! Still one good thing about my missing under tray is that I could just reach up and grab it lol!!!


----------



## 2015 (Apr 22, 2015)

Jamie_M said:


> Continuing this I decided the other day as you do to start attacking the engine bay getting ready for the show season, in my case possibly two shows Ford fair and Trax  - It's quite early, but the way I see it is if I do the bulk of it now and maintain it, I can spend more time on other bits nearer to the time.
> 
> So firstly, taken from another forum I post on,
> 
> ...


looking nice !,

I have an intercooler if your interested an Airtec one


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

2015 said:


> looking nice !,
> 
> I have an intercooler if your interested an Airtec one


Thanks,

I had an Airec stage 2 with RS scoops fitted at Auto specialists earlier this month if you look closely at the bottom grille you can see it, I just didn't want the fancy writing lol.


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Yesterday got my new Auto specialists CAIS fitted.

Here is the kit;














































Car is really quick now and tbf I definitely notice a huge difference since I've got this on! The stock airbox really does feel like it limits the performance. They say 300bhp is max output on the stock airbox and since I should be onwards of that I guess I should expect the difference!

Just some general tidying up needed now and the bay, will be nearly ready for show season


----------

